# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ فخــــر البلد VS النســـــــور

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليوم الاربعاء 26/3/2014م في تمام الساعة الثامنه الا ربعا مساء فخر البلد علي موعد بنصر مبين و بعدد وافر من الاهداف بأذن الله علي فريق النسور
ندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*يلتقي مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم فريق المريخ فخر البلد بالنسور آم درمان ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السابع لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز و الذي انطلق أمس بثلاث مواجهات, المريخ في المركز الثاني و له 16 نقطة عقب تعادله أمام الأهلي شندي بهدف لكل في المباراة المثيرة التي شهدت طرد اثنين من نجوم الفريقين .
المريخ أكمل إعداده لمواجهة اليوم بسلسلة من التمارين التي أعقبت مواجهة الأهلي في الممتاز صحح من خلالها المدرب الأخطاء القاتلة التي وقع فيها نجوم المريخ و تسببت في فقدان الأحمر لنتيجة المباراة بعد ان كان متقدما على النمور .
أما فريق النسور يعيش هذا الموسم اسوأ فتراته في الممتاز بعد ان خسر كل المباريات التي لعبها في بطولة الممتاز و يجلس في المركز الاخير بلا رصيد و يفقد المريخ في مباراة اليوم جهود مدافعه امير كمال للإيقاف و عنكبه للإصابة بجانب اللاعبين هيثم و باسيرو للمرض و الإصابة 

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*سلامات أخي ابراهيم عطية بابكر . و إن شاءالله النصر المؤزر يحققه المريخ اليوم .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا مولانا أبعد الشمشار و شيخ كته . . . ديل لو دخلوا البوست بندرن مع النسور العفين دا . . . ديل بكجوا الما بتكج
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بشرة خير باذن الله استاذنا الرائع ابراهيم عطية

والنصر لمريخ السعد
 باذن الله الواحد الاحد

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف السادس للمريخ  احرزه اللاعب شميلس
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملاحظة مهمة جدا وهي ان اي مباراة للمريخ لا يتم تلفزتها فان المريخ يظهر بشكل مختلف ويفوز بسهولة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شيييملس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*شيملس شيملس شيملس شيملس شيملس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شميليس والهدف السادس
خماسية كاملة للمبدع الحبشي
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*خروج شيملس ودخول رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووون ملغى
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الود ده بقى هداف الدوري
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
شميليس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شميليس والهدف السادس
خماسية كاملة للمبدع الحبشي
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*هدف منقوض لتراورى
وشبملس يفوز بنجوميه المباراه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*لاعب يطلع هداف الدورى من مباراة واحدة دى حصلت فى ياتو دورى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج نجم اللقاء اﻻول شميليس ودخول رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههههه
برضو تقول لى ياحوشابى
انا من جيت كده السادس جا
بالبركه ساى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم ينقض هدفا صحيحا للباشا بداعي التسلل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ملاحظة مهمة جدا وهي ان اي مباراة للمريخ لا يتم تلفزتها فان المريخ يظهر بشكل مختلف ويفوز بسهولة



يااخ  نحن نعمل شنو
 والله كورة المريخ لو كنت فى السودان  لازم اكون داخل الاستاد 
الان ماسكنى صداع بسبب عدم التلفزة وخرمان عديل 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
شميليس




الزول ده خبت الزغنى وجاهم بمزاج
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*خرج شيملس وخرج المريخ
الان الدقيقه 40
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عندما نفرح نفرح بعمق 

وعندما نحزن نحزن بعمق ايضا 

وخير الامور اوسطها 

النسور فريق اكثر من عادي ولا توجد مقارنة بينه وبين المريخ 

فوزالمريخ على النسور باكثر من سبعة اهداف او ثمانية شئ اكثر من عادي 

علينا ان نعدد اسباب الفوز وتغيير شكل المريخ ونضع اسئلة للاجابة عليها فورا 

ما الاسباب التي غيرت شكل اداء المريخ وجعلت هجوم المريخ وخط وسطه يبدع ويقدم مباراة فوق العادة

ما هي الامور الفنية التي كسبها المريخ من هذه المباراة ؟؟

هل اعتماد المريخ على بعض العناصر الاساسية كان فكرا خاطئا من قبل الاجهزة الفنية السابقة ؟

لماذا تغير شكل الفريق واحرز كمية كبيرة من الاهداف بغض النظر عن مستوى النسور ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 86 (33 من الأعضاء و 53 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,abuashruf,نادرالداني+,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز,معتصم صالح,نعيم عجيمي,Awad Abdulhafeez,ayman akoud,المكاجر,العطا على العطا,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,احمد الحلفاوى,hamada7777,حسن بدري,حوته 1+,mohamme saif,زياد-ودالفضل,RED PLANET+,كته,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عمر صالح,عصام طه,وائل يوسف,ود من الله,ودالامام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## abuashruf

*ماشاء الله 
لاعب يحرز فى مباراة واحدة خمسة اهداف ؟
دى ماحصلت 
يجوا بكرة الجماعة يزوروا ويقول صديق منزول حقق هذا الانجاز
ولكن اؤكد انها المرة الاولى خمسة فى مباراة واحدة
بدأ العجوز المبدع فى ابداعاته
الجماعة هسى بيكونوا وصلوا نيالا لكتابة شيملس
وسمعنا انه سادومبا خلاص جابوا خبره
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## على الصغير

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون السابع  لتراورى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يبصم بالسابع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تراورى هدف معنوى
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا جماعه أنا جيت هسي أفيدونا الأهداف و صل كم ؟ و الأحرز الأهداف منو ؟ 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف السابع للمريخ احرزه اللاعب تراوري
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ابو دعاء 
احييييييييييييييييييييك 
اضحكتنى حتى استلقيت على ظهرى .................
لاعب يطلع هداف الدورى من مباراة واحدة دى حصلت فى ياتو دورى
ياخى والله ده احلى تعليق قريتو اليوم 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*نهايه المباراه مبرووووووووووووووووك عقبال الجلافيط
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه 7/1 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بسباعية مريخية

وشميليس نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*شكرا  لكم  شكرا   شكرا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ده منو القال سبعه
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*اها عصام الحاج ونادر مالك رايهم شنو؟
قول ليهم الوالى بالمناسبة لازال رئيس المريخ 
لك الله يامريخ 
مزيدا من الالق والابداع
العجوز المبدع جيعان الاهداف 
اتمنى ان يواصل فى الجولة الثامنة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم لك الحمد فقد سألناك سبعة اهداف ولم تخزلنا
*

----------


## كته

*النفاش بدت
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحمد لله انتهاء المباراة كما تفاءلنا بفوز عريض للزعيم 7 اهداف مقابل هدف  للنسور نرجو دائما التوفيق للزعيم في كل مبارياته
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 86 (32 من الأعضاء و 54 زائر)

حافظ النور,Abu - Khalid,abuashruf,نادرالداني,محمد عوض حبشي,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,معتصم صالح,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,المكاجر,العطا على العطا,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,احمد الحلفاوى,dawzna,حسن بدري,حوته 1,mohamme saif,زياد-ودالفضل,كته,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي سنجة,عمر صالح,عبد المنعم خليفة,وائل يوسف,ود من الله,ودالامام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا جماعة الرحمة حلو 
غايتو حقارين خلاص
بس اخدو علقة 
نظيفة 
استاهلوها 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروك للصفوة الفوز الكبير والمعنوى قبل لقاء القمة ..... ربى وفق الزعيم فى كل زمان وكل مكان
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*فعلاً هذا هو الخبت . نتمناها سُباعية في شباك الوصيف في الجولة القادمة . 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ دوما
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*تحققت  امنيه  عبد المنعم  الخليفه  الذي قال نريدها  سباعيه  وقد كان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هل ما قدمه المريخ من مستوى في هذه المباراة سيجعلنا نتيقن بانه سيهزم الهلال في مباراة القمة القادمة ؟ ام انه علينا ان نستوعب الدرس جيدا ونجعل الفريق يستعد بقوة وكانه لم يقدم شئ وان على اللاعبني ان يبذلوا جهدا مضاعفا من اجل تقديم مباراة قوية وجادة امام الهلال ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ههههههههههههه
برضو تقول لى ياحوشابى
انا من جيت كده السادس جا
بالبركه ساى






يا شيخ كته انت لقيت ليبيا فتحت لو جيت من الأول كان لحقنا أمات طه . . . ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم لك الحمد فقد سألناك سبعة اهداف ولم تخزلنا




لأنو يا عبدالمنعم قلبك نظيف ربنا أستجاب دُعاك . 
*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

سداسية  يارب  ثلاثة  اهداف  لكل  شوط  باذن  الله




الحبيب  ابراهيم  عطية  لقيت   اخوك  كيييييف
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

عندما نفرح نفرح بعمق 

وعندما نحزن نحزن بعمق ايضا 

وخير الامور اوسطها 

النسور فريق اكثر من عادي ولا توجد مقارنة بينه وبين المريخ 

فوزالمريخ على النسور باكثر من سبعة اهداف او ثمانية شئ اكثر من عادي 

علينا ان نعدد اسباب الفوز وتغيير شكل المريخ ونضع اسئلة للاجابة عليها فورا 

ما الاسباب التي غيرت شكل اداء المريخ وجعلت هجوم المريخ وخط وسطه يبدع ويقدم مباراة فوق العادة

ما هي الامور الفنية التي كسبها المريخ من هذه المباراة ؟؟

هل اعتماد المريخ على بعض العناصر الاساسية كان فكرا خاطئا من قبل الاجهزة الفنية السابقة ؟

لماذا تغير شكل الفريق واحرز كمية كبيرة من الاهداف بغض النظر عن مستوى النسور ؟؟



********************
الامر لا يتعلق بمستوى النسور من قريب او من بعيد 
من وجهت نظرى الضعيفه اعتقد ان السبب الرئيسى اعتماد المدرب للاسلوب الضاغط وعدم ترك المساحات فى ظل وجود لاعب 
محور متمرس (علاء) الذى لعب فاجاد وربط خطوط الفريق وتفوق على نفسه رغم الغياب 
ايضا لم نلاحظ اليوم فلسفه فى اللعب وذلك سببه الرئيس ان معظم التشكيله كانت جديده وتبحث عن نفسها 
وتريد ان تقول للمدرب نحن ايضا لا نقل عن المبعدين عن هذه المباراه 
فى اعتقادى ان المكسب الحقيقى قبل الثلاث نقاط هو عودة الروح للفريق واللعب الجاد واعتماد اللعب على الخصم طوال زمن المباراه
ايضا ملاحظ بعد اللاعبين عن اللعب الاستعراضى الذى كان خصما على الفريق وكان يضيع هجمات كانت ممكن تكون خطيره فى مباريات كثيره 
اعتماد اللمسه الواحده جعل شكل الفريق مرعب وجعل النسور تحت الضغط طوال زمن المباراه 
اضف الى ذلك ان شيملس وفيصل موسى لعبا مباراه للتاريخ وشمليس كان فى يومه واستحق ان يكون رجل المباراه بجداره 
مبروك للصفوه الفوز ونتمنى ان يواصل الزعيم حصد النقاط والاحتفاظ بلقبى الدورى والكاس
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

يعنى غالبين خمسة وزعلانين فى قون 



يا سيد انا لما كتبت تعليقى هذا كانت النتيجة 2/1 والنت عندى ضعيف والجهاز زى الزفت تقيل اعرف الحاصل وما تخبت فينا ساكت ... عموما مبروك وبرضو لو بقت 10اهداف وطيش الدورى دخل قون فينا شينه شينه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

ابو دعاء 
احييييييييييييييييييييك 
اضحكتنى حتى استلقيت على ظهرى .................
لاعب يطلع هداف الدورى من مباراة واحدة دى حصلت فى ياتو دورى
ياخى والله ده احلى تعليق قريتو اليوم 



شكراً ودالفضل متابع للدورى منذ بداية السبعينات ولا أظن بأن هناك لاعب فى دورينا احرز خمسة اهداف فى مباراة واحدة ، حتى فى "تمانية" الموردة و"تمانية" الأمل وسباعية الخرطوم فى عهد حسام البدرى قد حقق هذا الرقم، وحقاً إنه مريخ الأرقام الصعبة التى يصعب الوصول اليها ولك التحية.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بس في دقائق المباراة الأخيرة لم يعجبني المريخ فقد ترك مساحات واسعة لفريق النسور ليسيطر على رتم المباراة رغم أنها كانت سيطرة بلا فاعلية و يظهر أن لاعبي الزعيم أصابتهم التخمة بعد الهدف السادس
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*----- كتب  بو  اشرف   :
----------------------------------------   	اها عصام الحاج ونادر مالك رايهم شنو؟
 قول ليهم الوالى بالمناسبة لازال رئيس المريخ 
 لك الله يامريخ 
 مزيدا من الالق والابداع
 العجوز المبدع جيعان الاهداف 
 اتمنى ان يواصل فى الجولة الثامنة 

-----------------------------------------------------كلام زىالدهب  يا ابو  اشرف--  يااااااارب    ادينا مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

تحققت  امنيه  عبد المنعم  الخليفه  الذي قال نريدها  سباعيه  وقد كان



الحمد لله الذي وفق المريخ بنصر عريض استعداداً لمباراة القمة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					


الحبيب ابراهيم عطية لقيت اخوك كيييييف



انت دائما فأل خير الاخ الكريم شاعرنا الفحل العطا حضورك اليوم معنا كان بشارة النصر العريض للزعيم وندعو الله ان ينعم علي فخر البلد بالنصر المبين في كل مبارياته القادمة ولاسيما مع اصحاب الصفر الدولي في المباراة القادمة في العاشر من ابريل القادم


*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

********************
الامر لا يتعلق بمستوى النسور من قريب او من بعيد 
من وجهت نظرى الضعيفه اعتقد ان السبب الرئيسى اعتماد المدرب للاسلوب الضاغط وعدم ترك المساحات فى ظل وجود لاعب 
محور متمرس (علاء) الذى لعب فاجاد وربط خطوط الفريق وتفوق على نفسه رغم الغياب 
ايضا لم نلاحظ اليوم فلسفه فى اللعب وذلك سببه الرئيس ان معظم التشكيله كانت جديده وتبحث عن نفسها 
وتريد ان تقول للمدرب نحن ايضا لا نقل عن المبعدين عن هذه المباراه 
فى اعتقادى ان المكسب الحقيقى قبل الثلاث نقاط هو عودة الروح للفريق واللعب الجاد واعتماد اللعب على الخصم طوال زمن المباراه
ايضا ملاحظ بعد اللاعبين عن اللعب الاستعراضى الذى كان خصما على الفريق وكان يضيع هجمات كانت ممكن تكون خطيره فى مباريات كثيره 
اعتماد اللمسه الواحده جعل شكل الفريق مرعب وجعل النسور تحت الضغط طوال زمن المباراه 
اضف الى ذلك ان شيملس وفيصل موسى لعبا مباراه للتاريخ وشمليس كان فى يومه واستحق ان يكون رجل المباراه بجداره 
مبروك للصفوه الفوز ونتمنى ان يواصل الزعيم حصد النقاط والاحتفاظ بلقبى الدورى والكاس



كفيت ووفيت
اتوفستر مدرب كفء وما يجعله محبوبا لدينا يعمل بسياسة الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع
نتمنى ولو نصفها فى الجولة القادمة
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*غايتو  في  مباراة سنة 1959    بين  المريخ  والشاطئ  دقنو  احرز  5  اهداف     وبكرة  ان شاء  الله  بسال  دقنو  شخصيا  للتاكيد --
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

********************
الامر لا يتعلق بمستوى النسور من قريب او من بعيد 
من وجهت نظرى الضعيفه اعتقد ان السبب الرئيسى اعتماد المدرب للاسلوب الضاغط وعدم ترك المساحات فى ظل وجود لاعب 
محور متمرس (علاء) الذى لعب فاجاد وربط خطوط الفريق وتفوق على نفسه رغم الغياب 
ايضا لم نلاحظ اليوم فلسفه فى اللعب وذلك سببه الرئيس ان معظم التشكيله كانت جديده وتبحث عن نفسها 
وتريد ان تقول للمدرب نحن ايضا لا نقل عن المبعدين عن هذه المباراه 
فى اعتقادى ان المكسب الحقيقى قبل الثلاث نقاط هو عودة الروح للفريق واللعب الجاد واعتماد اللعب على الخصم طوال زمن المباراه
ايضا ملاحظ بعد اللاعبين عن اللعب الاستعراضى الذى كان خصما على الفريق وكان يضيع هجمات كانت ممكن تكون خطيره فى مباريات كثيره 
اعتماد اللمسه الواحده جعل شكل الفريق مرعب وجعل النسور تحت الضغط طوال زمن المباراه 
اضف الى ذلك ان شيملس وفيصل موسى لعبا مباراه للتاريخ وشمليس كان فى يومه واستحق ان يكون رجل المباراه بجداره 
مبروك للصفوه الفوز ونتمنى ان يواصل الزعيم حصد النقاط والاحتفاظ بلقبى الدورى والكاس



اوافقك الراي اخي مريخابي فرايك جميل صراحة وكله حكم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الهدف السابع
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*----------------------- كلامك  دررر   يا  ابو اشرف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الهدف السابع احرزو  تراوري  ولا  أبراهومه الصغير ؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*سبحان الله الهليل مرق من الجماعة ديل بى قون وحيد هدية من الحكم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

الهدف السابع احرزو  تراوري  ولا  أبراهومه الصغير ؟



***********************
ابراهومه صنع وتراورى احرز 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الامر لا يتعلق بمستوى النسور من قريب او من بعيد 
من وجهت نظرى الضعيفه اعتقد ان السبب الرئيسى اعتماد المدرب للاسلوب الضاغط وعدم ترك المساحات فى ظل وجود لاعب 
محور متمرس (علاء) الذى لعب فاجاد وربط خطوط الفريق وتفوق على نفسه رغم الغياب......... الخ .....
كل ما قلته مظبوط يا مريخى واعتزوانا اعتز بكلامك جدا جدا واحييك عليه


*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اخونا عبد المنعم تمناها سباعية واستجاب الله لدعاءه فلله الحمد والشكر اولا واخيرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اخونا عبد المنعم تمناها سباعية واستجاب الله لدعاءه فلله الحمد والشكر اولا واخيرا



الحمد والشكر لله الذي من علينا بنصر عريض
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*مبروك للزعيم 
وانشاء الله دايما فايزين ومبسوطين
وللكاسات شايلييين 
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لا ننسي مع فرحة الانتصار 
مشكلة الهجوم لا زالت موجدوده 
الذي احرز الاهداف التي صنعت الفوز العريض لاعب وسط 
سبعه اهداف نصيب لاعبي خط الهجوم منها هدفيييين فقط 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك يا صفوه وتحياتى للجميع
والتحية الخالصة لعبدالمنعم خليفه الذى كان مصرا على السباعيه
وكرر دعائه فى عدد من المشاركات
النقاط التلاته فى الجراب الاحمر !!
*

----------

